# Bringing baby tortoise back and forth between indoor and outdoor enclosure



## Repeater09 (Apr 13, 2018)

Is it ok to bring baby tortoises (specifically redfoot) from their indoor enclosure to an outside one on a regular basis?

I have an indoor enclosure for my redfoot for him when it’s to cold and now we are at the point where it’s starting to warm up but not quite ready to be outside all the time due to his age and weather.

So I would like to keep him inside as much as I can but when it’s hot I’d like to take him outside for a bit.

Does this do anything stress wise? My setup inside is obviously not going to match exactly what the weather is doing and I’m concerned about moving him constantly to the point where he can’t “settle”


----------



## Tom (Apr 13, 2018)

I have been doing it that way for decades with all my species, sizes and ages. It is no problem. The tortoise gets the best of both worlds that way.


----------



## TammyJ (Apr 13, 2018)

I take mine (2 year old redfoots) to their outdoor enclosure as often as I can.
I think the things to be concerned about, mainly, are the weather (temperatures) and the security of the enclosure (safe from predators - dogs, cats, hawks, raccoons, humans....).


----------



## ohio (Apr 17, 2018)

Been moving mine in and out for the last five years, they love there outdoor enclosures better.


----------

